# Hot air balloon



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Who's been in one?

Have asked DP to buy me an experince for my wedding present. I'm quite excited about it but not sure what to expect. Does anyone have any experinces to share?

Nikki xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been in one! 

It was years ago but we took off from the village that I lived in at the time and went about 20 miles before coming down. My dad followed us in his car below which was fun, cos we could see him trying to keep up way down below!

Take off was fine, I climbed in, just in time and up it went, very smoothly. Once you get up in the air I found my head felt hot because of the burner and my feet were quite cold so make sure you take a good sweater! Landing was .... erm .... not terribly dignified! I don't think ours was a text book landing, the balloon dragged the basket a few feet and we were told to just hang on until it came to a stop and to make sure we kept our arms bent (so as not to get any jolts as the basket bumped along the ground) it wasn't frightening or anything just bumpy! Once it stopped we just climbed / tumbled out!!

It's a lovely experience, take a camera and some good sunnies and enjoy it 
B xxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

ME!!!! It was fantastic and I will never forget it! Just wrap up warm and take a camera  . A really amazing experience and there was no bumping or difficult bits. In fact they landed the ballon right on the back of the truck at the end. Have a wonderful time - you will remember it as long as you live xxx


----------

